# pleco help



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I bought this pleco from a LFS. The owner had someone bring it in for whatever reason and it seemed like a good deal for 16$. What kind is it?


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

It's a Gold Royal Pleco or L-027. They can grow to be over a foot long.  good find they are usually $30+. I would of for sure picked him up myself and tossed him into my 125. Good luck with him


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

daniel89 said:


> It's a Gold Royal Pleco or L-027. They can grow to be over a foot long.  good find they are usually $30+. I would of for sure picked him up myself and tossed him into my 125. Good luck with him


I would love to agree but all the L-027s I've seen pictures of have red eyes and mine doesn't along with the fact his tail is frosted white which doesn't go with most of the photos of L-027s I've seen. Not saying its not, just some things I noticed to make me think its different. Thanx for the help. You are probably right :razz:


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Better picture might help with the IDing. But we shall see later on when a professional comes by and adds there 2 cents


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are dozens of variations of royal plecos..and more than just the L-027's...i used to have what is called "royal shampupa"...a bit different and fairly rare..
many of the royals will exceed 15"...they need plenty of algae wafers and driftwood..
don't know how big yours is ; but they are pretty pricey...
a watermelon pleco is just another variation of royal..no matter what kind or size ; you got an awesome deal.

try www.planetcatfish.com .... by next week you will be a pleco master...


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah...If I saw that pleco for $25 I would've bought it. For $16 I would've asked if he/she had any more. Last time I saw a royal pleco it was 3 1/2 inches long and $45.

The longfin albino bushy nose's that I want are $18.

Yours looks like any combination of royal pleco's but looks specifically from this picture to be a watermelon as said above (L-330).


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

This one was about 3 1/2" when I bought it and is in my 160g so it has plenty of room. It's odd however I never see it leave the one piece of driftwood. I feed algae wafers to my plecos and it never goes after them. My BN plecos always go for the algae wafers or zucchini slices immediately as none are shy and this one just chills. It's not shy as it likes that piece of driftwood that's right out in the open. Should I be concerned its not really eating just sucking or whatever? I will try and get a glare free picture of it and post for ID purposes.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

It's a Panaque, and actually eats wood and poops sawdust. Not much interest in veggies, but my L-204's will also eat NLS pellets as well as the wood in their tank.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

So is the panaque a "family" in the "order" like type classification or is panaque just a classification term for what certain species diet consists of. It poops little logs and not sawdust to clarify.  Thanx for the info so far everyone, are we all in agreement its an L330 or an L-027? I've not received many replies on that. Personally I think its an L-191 but am not for sure that's why I posted this question. I will go get a better pic or try any way.







Thanx as always to all those who contributed opinions.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Panaque is a genus, not a family, also includes the clown pleco. Check out planetcatfish.com, posting the pics there should get you a definite ID from folks more familiar with them.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> Panaque is a genus, not a family, also includes the clown pleco. Check out planetcatfish.com, posting the pics there should get you a definite ID from folks more familiar with them.


Thanx Todd. Genus was what I meant I was having trouble remembering the order of classification. Your the man. I had a clown pleco but it was more like a carnivorous pleco as beef heart was its favorite food.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Whats the little cichlid?


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Whats the little cichlid?


A juvenile oblongum. Wasn't really showing great color


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Better pics of adult oblongums...
Male:


















Female:


















Very mellow SA fish, males max out about 6", females a little smaller. You can keep/breed a pair in a 20, but wouldn't have room for the fry to grow out. I have dozens of juvies, even have a newly established pair available.


----------

